
USB-C Brain Reader (Magnetoencephalography by the Pond) - twarge
https://journals.aps.org/prapplied/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevApplied.14.011002
======
twarge
Preprint: [https://arxiv.org/abs/2001.03534](https://arxiv.org/abs/2001.03534)

The papers describe a new magnetic field sensor that can measure Brain
signals. What's new is that you can do it without a million dollar shielded
room. It's just powered by USB-C on a MacBook.

